# Lo sfogo di Gattuso:"Nel mio Milan si rispettavano le regole".



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

*Lo sfogo di Gattuso:"Nel mio Milan si rispettavano le regole".*

Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Aprile 2019)

uno sfogo che non fa nulla


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Le orecchie di Montolivo fischiano


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Per questi ragazzi mi butterei sul fuoco e gli farei giocare a pallone col mio cuore. Cit. 
Complimenti.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Sta storiella della barba l'avra' raccontata 10000 volte...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Quello era uno spogliatoio di fuoriclasse veri, giocatori di classe ma anche guerrieri che non si arrendevano mai.
Un'altra epoca davvero. Con loro ogni sogno era possibile, chiunque arrivasse prendeva un imprinting unico e inconfondibile, essere "da Milan" aveva un significato ben preciso.

Oggi siamo una squadra di bravi ragazzi, per carità, ma con una personalità ben diversa.
Ricostruire quella mentalità è la sfida più difficile in assoluto.


----------



## davidelynch (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Boh a breve dirà che allena gente di melma, però avanti con lui.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Aprile 2019)

Posto anche che le nuove generazioni siano maleducate ed irrispettose (come ogni generazione agli occhi di quella precedente), solo al Milan abbiamo certi elementi? Le altre squadre tutti chirichetti?


----------



## Milanlove (29 Aprile 2019)

che fosse un gruppo senza etica e personalità non c'erano dubbi, però questo non giustifica i cambi sbagliati, la mancanza totale di gioco, la dipendenza cronica dai cross di Suso dopo più di un anno di gestione tecnica, l'assenza societaria, gli acquisti inutili e tanti altri bei problemi che ci affliggono.

I calciatori hanno la loro parte, come chi li ha scelti e chi li allena. Lo schifo che è il Milan attuale non può essere ricondotto al solo allenatore o a questo o a quel calciatore.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Brutto attacco ai giocatori. Brutto, brutto, brutto. Brutto.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2019)

Anche questo fa parte delle decisioni del summit di oggi?
Questo sembra stia facendo apposta per creare casino.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

L


Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello era uno spogliatoio di fuoriclasse veri, giocatori di classe ma anche guerrieri che non si arrendevano mai.
> Un'altra epoca davvero. Con loro ogni sogno era possibile, chiunque arrivasse prendeva un imprinting unico e inconfondibile, essere "da Milan" aveva un significato ben preciso.
> 
> Oggi siamo una squadra di bravi ragazzi, per carità, ma con una personalità ben diversa.
> Ricostruire quella mentalità è la sfida più difficile in assoluto.


Per ricostruire quella mentalità devi andare alla ricerca dell'uomo oltre che del giocatore ..cosa difficilissima oggi anche perché si devono immischiare ll procuratore,la mamma,la moglie,la fidanzata,la nonna,il nonno già defunto,il cugino e i parenti tutti...reso l'idea?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

no ragazzi no.. quest'uscita no. Finisce che mi unisco a chi dice che sta remando contro. Non si spiega proprio l'ultimo periodo...


----------



## Garrincha (29 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per questi ragazzi mi butterei sul fuoco e gli farei giocare a pallone col mio cuore. Cit.
> Complimenti.



Una persona veramente falsa, ipocrita e meschina che pensa solo al suo tornaconto


----------



## 1972 (29 Aprile 2019)

come gia' scritto qualcosa nello spogliatoio e' successo. magari gli han detto che come allenatore non vale na mazza.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> come gia' scritto qualcosa nello spogliatoio e' successo. magari gli han detto che come allenatore non vale na mazza.



Sicuramente qualcosa è successo. Il lato positivo è che non esce fuori niente, ed è una cosa buona, davvero buona. Il lato negativo è che fanno parlare Rino, che evidentemente non ci sta più con la testa e non fa filtro fra quello che pensa e che dice o può dire...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> come gia' scritto qualcosa nello spogliatoio e' successo. magari gli han detto che come allenatore non vale na mazza.




E hanno fatto solo bene


----------



## Wildbone (29 Aprile 2019)

L'allenatore che continua a remare contro ai suoi giocatori per salvarsi il sederino. Complimentoni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2019)

In realtà era un discrorso riferito alla sua epoca e alla classe di giocatori attuali. Non capisco dove vedete l'attacco ai giocatori del Milan.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Diciamo le cose come stanno, caro gottuso tu non hai nepure lontanamente l'aria di un leader. I giocatori sono un pò come i cani... fiutano la paura e con te l'hanno fiutata fin dalla scorsa estate...

Un allenatore "vero" sa farsi rispettare, sa creare un gruppo omogeneo, sa insegnare calcio e rispetto, e tu non sei un VERO allenatore, è solo questo il punto!


----------



## luigi61 (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà era un discrorso riferito alla sua epoca e alla classe di giocatori attuali. Non capisco dove vedete l'attacco ai giocatori del Milan.



Secondo me ha parlato del passato per dare qualche frecciata sul presente; può darsi che qualche giocatore sia andato a lamentarsi in sede oppure qualche litigio nello spogliatoio; detto questo sulla morale generale di Gattuso concordo totalmente; bramerei perché arrivasse Conte soltanto per vedere spaccare il cu...lo a tante delle nostre indegne signorine


----------



## Garrincha (29 Aprile 2019)

È un discorso da vecchio brontolone del tipo ai miei tempi, per gente come Rivera e Mazzola lo spogliatoio del Milan ai tempi di Gattuso sarebbe sembrato anarchico, troppo poco ligio alle regole


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

E' un discorso generazionale, mica è cambiato solo milanello.
Sono cambiati i tempi.


----------



## 1972 (29 Aprile 2019)

messaggio subliminale. po esse che a qualcuno - quando apre l'armadio a milanello - je casca lo scheletro. ne riparleremo.....


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche questo fa parte delle decisioni del summit di oggi?
> Questo sembra stia facendo apposta per creare casino.



Fa più danni Gattuso nelle sue interviste che tutti i giocatori della rosa messi insieme quando utilizzano i social


----------



## Wildbone (29 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In realtà era un discrorso riferito alla sua epoca e alla classe di giocatori attuali. Non capisco dove vedete l'attacco ai giocatori del Milan.



Eh, certo. Lui parla di come oggi i giocatori siano diventati lamentosi e permalosi e, secondo te, non si basa sui SUOI giocatori ma parla in generale. Se fa il confronto con i tempi di Galliani e di quando è arrivato a Milanello, evidentemente sta cercando di sottolineare la differenza tra il presente e il suo passato. Quindi, mi pare chiaro che non stia parlando tanto bene dei suoi. Peraltro dice "Nel MIO Milan", e cioè il Milan in cui giocava, non quello di oggi.


----------



## Lambro (29 Aprile 2019)

Sì ma è evidente che questa squadra sia composta da gente che pensa a se stessa, io metterei 50 euro subito sul piatto per Suso, Castillejo, Kessie e probabilmente Donnarumma e pure Cutrone.
Credo sia il primo grosso problema dei calciatori odierni, gente che pensa prima a farsi tatuaggi e selfies, macchinoni e puttanone al loro fianco, piuttosto che vincere.
Tanto loro vincono sempre, con quel che guadagnano gli bastan 2 o 3 anni di carriera.


----------



## Pit96 (29 Aprile 2019)

Questo è matto


----------



## mil77 (29 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (29 Aprile 2019)

Questa cosa non vale ovviamente per Juve,Inter,Roma,Napoli 
, Atalanta,Torino...


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



Secondo me non è una critica agli attuali giocatori del Milan, anzi ne ha spesso elogiato la bontà umana. A mio avviso vuole solo rimarcare le differenze fra le generazioni che giocavano a calcio ai suoi tempi e le attuali, e di come sia cambiata (per tanti versi in peggio) la comunicazione in generale nel e attorno al mondo del calcio (procuratori, marketing, tv e internet). Oggi social e telefonini la fan da 'padrone', parola in questo caso con più accezioni valide.

P.s: ho anch'io nostalgia di quei tempi, per diversi motivi.


----------



## 1972 (29 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sai che qui pur di dare contro ne inventano di tutti i colori...poi con attacchi anche alla persona...sono concetti che Gattuso ha già detto mille volte, ma se lo ridice ora e contro i suoi giocatori...mah



se parla di queste cose in un momento delicato per le sorti della squadra che allena e per la sua carriera evidentemente vuole mandare messaggi a qualcuno . ad oggi, e la cosa mi inquieta assai, nessun dirigente o uomo immagine si e' esposto in modo netto a tutela della squadra e del suo allenatore per mantenere quel poco di serenita' indispensabile per terminare la stagione in modo decente. ma l'addetto stampa il milan lo ha ancora a libro paga oppure e' stato liquidato con l'avvento della nuova dirigenza?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

- ma se è tanto bravo e giusto, perchè in qualità di allenatore non ha mai punito higuain sia per le plateali lamentele in campo che per l'ingordigia di nutella B-ready fuori?. anzi, sempre lodato e protetto

- ma maldini che ci sta a fare se non a controllare questi comportamenti? quindi è una frecciata anche a lui, dato che questo concetto quest'anno lo avrà detto già 3-4 volte


----------



## mil77 (29 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> se parla di queste cose in un momento delicato per le sorti della squadra che allena e per la sua carriera evidentemente vuole mandare messaggi a qualcuno . ad oggi, e la cosa mi inquieta assai, nessun dirigente o uomo immagine si e' esposto in modo netto a tutela della squadra e del suo allenatore per mantenere quel poco di serenita' indispensabile per terminare la stagione in modo decente. ma l'addetto stampa il milan lo ha ancora a libro paga oppure e' stato liquidato con l'avvento della nuova dirigenza?



Sono le stesse identiche dichiarazioni che ha fatto più volte anche quando non allenava il Milan. Non c'entrano niente i suoi attuali giocatori nello specifico. Poi se c'è qualcuno che si comporta così glielo hanno già fatto sicuramente notare sia lui che la società (vero Montolivo?)


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2019)

Se I giocatori non si comportano in modo responsabile, allora la colpa è anche la sua.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sono le stesse identiche dichiarazioni che ha fatto più volte anche quando non allenava il Milan. Non c'entrano niente i suoi attuali giocatori nello specifico. Poi se c'è qualcuno che si comporta così glielo hanno già fatto sicuramente notare sia lui che la società (vero Montolivo?)


 

La parte finale sono cose già dette e in generale, le prime due righe sono attuali e circostanziali, del tipo chi vuol capire capisce


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".



è arrivato a dire che ai suoi tempi si ascoltava Pupo e la musica italiana mentre oggi Hip Hop e Rap...

Con queste considerazioni non mi stupisce se poi non "riesci ad entrare nella testa dei giocatori"..in pratica sta dicendo che al suo tempo il Mister non doveva preoccuparsi dei ragazzi e oggi si..quindi in pratica si sta lamentando del suo lavoro...

PS: chissa se alla Juve vincono perché ascoltano musica italiana...


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Brutto attacco ai giocatori. Brutto, brutto, brutto. Brutto.


Ormai siamo arrivati nella fase "Muoia Sansone con tutti i filistei".


----------



## Zlatan87 (30 Aprile 2019)

Che vada ad allenare il Sion o l'Ofi Creta! lì è il suo posto! Quando eravamo terzi le regole le rispettavano?!
Dite al pescivendolo che siamo nel 2019, i maldini, totti, del piero, ecc. non esistono più... comanda il soldo e se non hai i campioni in squadra si vince con altre armi tipo l'organizzazione di gioco... cosa alquanto sconosciuta da noi visto che si cambiano 7 moduli in due partite... Prendi degli anti-depressivi e Dimettiti ca ga sotto difensivista!


----------



## Goro (30 Aprile 2019)

Questo mi sembra solo il classico sfogo "da vecchio", che ciclicamente fanno e faremo tutti in base all'età che avremo coi più giovani


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2019)

Questo è il classico sfogo di chi vuol addossare tutte le colpe del fallimento alla squadra. Mr "sono io il responsabile".


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso, alla presentazione del libro di Costa, si sfoga parlando del suo Milan, da calciatore. Ecco le dichiarazioni riportate da Mediaset:"Quando giocavo io nel Milan c'era il rispetto delle regole, ora... Oggi è un'epoca diversa. Non scordiamo che le cose sono cambiate, un allenatore deve trovare ragazzi disposti a fare sacrifici. Oggi devi stare attento a dire qualcosa ai ragazzi, se gli dici qualcosa poi iniziano a lamentarsi, cercano alibi: le cose sono cambiate, ora ognuno pensa al suo orticello, a fare le cose come è abituato a fare. La salvezza del Milan in questi anni è stata il rispetto delle regole, in pochi anni è dovuto intervenire Galliani. Eravamo noi ad andare in sede per farlo intervenire, rispettavamo la storia: oggi si fa più fatica. La mentalità dei giocatori è cambiata, oggi devi stare attento, prima dovevi stare zitto. Il primo giorno a Milanello mi feci la barba, lasciai due peli nel lavandino... Presi due schiaffi in testa da Costacurta, capivi subito la mentalità. Galliani mi voleva convincere a restare, da giocatore, ma non mi sentivo più a mio agio, non parlavo più la stessa lingua. A tanti non piaceva quello che io, Abbiati e Ambrosini dicevamo".


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] : In questi anni hai postato migliaia di notizie, ti ricordi cosi a memoria un Allenatore del Milan che abbia demolito in questo modo i propri calciatori? Non mi riferisco solo a questa notizia di Gattuso, ma a tutte eh.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> @Admin : In questi anni hai postato migliaia di notizie, ti ricordi cosi a memoria un Allenatore del Milan che abbia demolito in questo modo i propri calciatori? Non mi riferisco solo a questa notizia di Gattuso, ma a tutte eh.



No, nessuno. Ricordo qualche frecciate di Inzaghi e le bestemmie rivolte a Honda nel tunnel, in un Milan - Fiorentina (mi pare). Ma era "robetta"....


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] : In questi anni hai postato migliaia di notizie, ti ricordi cosi a memoria un Allenatore del Milan che abbia demolito in questo modo i propri calciatori? Non mi riferisco solo a questa notizia di Gattuso, ma a tutte eh.



ma io non ne ricordo al mondo... ci son stati litigi tra singoli, o sclerate alla trapattoni con strunz , ma così con tanti giocatori dopo un rapporto duraturo è strano......

in pochi casi il mister attacca o non difende i propri calciatori. 
lui kessie 2 volte, baka 2 volte, piatek, paquetà perchè troppo giocoliere, cutrone (?), più la squadra in generale varie volte.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, nessuno. Ricordo qualche frecciate di Inzaghi e le bestemmie rivolte a Honda nel tunnel, in un Milan - Fiorentina (mi pare). Ma era "robetta"....



Il Gattuso Milanista, bella roba. Non sarebbe meglio prendere un professionista serio e competente una volta tanto? Chissene se interista, juventino o romano. Basta che sappia fare il suo lavoro.


----------

